# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello Everyone!

## Dave_K

Circuit designer looking for better ways to sort alphanumeric cells in excel.  New thread to follow!

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Dave_K, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

